# use grizzly to screen out over size down to one inch size product



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Wondering if this idea would work.
To use with gravel pit run material not top soil material.
Use a box grizzly plant with movable grizzly bar spacing with 40 degree steep slope; to screen out over size rocks down to one inch size product in a single pass. 
Grizzly bars would be spaced at one inch gap opening.
The grizzly bars would not shake like a box screen deck does. But the screen deck slope is like a 15 to 20 degree slope.
Has any one done this?
What was the result did it work?
What problems did you have?
If you have not tried it; what do you think? How it would work, possible problems?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I know someone who had a homemade one made with i-beams welded at an angle. It was spaced at 1' because main idea was to remove larger rocks. We used it once and it worked out ok. We actually talked about buying it because guy closed up shop but we never got around to it. Not sure if it would work well spaced at an inch.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

been there/done that/does'nt work


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If the grizzly bars aren't shaking and they are set steep, don't you think you would loose a ton of good material. It would just slide off, no?
Go trommel


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

dayexco would you comunicate in a little detail your experience, what happened when you tried it?


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

I built this a few years ago, works amazing with gravel, not so good with loam. I later put a 2" screen under the grizzly bars and added a dump body vibrator and wired in a remote so I could activate from the equipment. That also worked amazing.

Alan


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's link to the screener after we added a 2" screen under the grizzly bars and we added a dump body vibrator and a remote to control it from the cab of the machine

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3453755349939&set=vb.1452453570&type=2&theater


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

One problem with bars vs. mesh screens is you still end up with oversize rock going through it. Say if a rock 1" x 6" x 3" stands up just right, it will go through.

It doesn't happen often, but it happens.

Stationary bar sets have a LOT of override, especially at 40°. Might have to tilt it down so the rock has a chance to go through. Then of course you get more blinding, so you have to drag it off with the machine. It's hard to find a balance of not too much good rock going to the spoils pile and not too much time spent cleaning the bars.


----------

